# Anyone like Deer Tongue in their tobacco? Here's a tip:



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dedicate a pipe to it! I smoked three bowls of Cornell & Diehl's Crooner in a meerschaum and I can still taste it 8 bowls later!!!! Bleah! This stuff ghosts more than latakia or any aromatic! :scared:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

C

O

B


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Deer tongue? I've never had any experience with it. What is it?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Alyks said:


> Deer tongue? I've never had any experience with it. What is it?


Some plant that they squash up and use in tobacco. It looks like green dust and tastes like vanilla, but not the Lane's 1Q kind of artificial vanilla. This tastes like the real thing... and tastes and tastes and tastes and tastes... ad infinitum, it seems.

If I had known you were interested, I'd have saved it for you. Now it's landfill somewhere.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting Bit about DT


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got a bag of it ... I also have some crooner. If you want to try some.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

You've got me curious, since I've never knowingly come across it until now. I'll have to see if I can find some. I wonder how a clay pipe would handle it...?


----------

